
Tails 3.8 is out - Sami_Lehtinen
https://tails.boum.org/news/version_3.8/index.en.html
======
g0dg0d
Snowden revelations mentioned that even downloading or visiting sliaT website
gets you on a list.

~~~
FreeFull
I do wonder how many lists I am on already.

~~~
g0dg0d
A lot. [https://boingboing.net/2014/07/03/if-you-read-boing-boing-
th...](https://boingboing.net/2014/07/03/if-you-read-boing-boing-the-n.html)

According to the story, the NSA targets anyone who searches for online
articles about Tails

~~~
Fnoord
The release of Tails 3.8 was announced on HN, so everyone from HN is on the
list. We're doomed.

This is actually rather ironic because it exactly shows how mass surveillance
_fails_ because it doesn't target selectively (that's what targeted
surveillance does).

------
htor
tails 3.8 comes with a handy typing blanket too!

~~~
forapurpose
I get the joke, but how secure are passwords these days? There are cameras
everywhere; if you type your password in public there's a reasonable chance a
camera will pick it up; it wouldn't seem impossible to automate recognition of
which keys you are pressing.

------
wpdev_63
I like to point out that if your hardware is compromise then it doesn't matter
what you run on top of it. If you are being actively targeted by state
actors(fbi,nsa,cia,etc) then your computer is more than likely compromised.

~~~
sandworm101
>> If you are being actively targeted by state actors(fbi,nsa,cia,etc)

The FBI is currently investigating hundreds, thousands, of drug-related
crimes. They aren't deploying advanced firmware exploits on a daily basis. If
you buy a laptop from a local store, and then run something like Tails from
day one, the chances of them installing a firmware exploit remotely is nill.
If you want to run Tails on your 5yo desktop that you use for Facebook,
minecraft, porn, and for running your drug empire... then ya. Be worried. But
running Tails on a new machine is safe.

~~~
wpdev_63
[https://www.pcworld.com/article/2083300/report-nsa-
intercept...](https://www.pcworld.com/article/2083300/report-nsa-intercepts-
computer-deliveries-to-plant-spyware.html)

If you know you are not being targeting then you don't have to worry but... If
they know who you are and where you live, they can bypass any router(they work
directly with oems) and get onto your computer on a hardware level.

Keeping your identity private is the first task in security when dealing with
the kind of people you need tails for.

~~~
stamps
Not unless you use something like pfsense on freed or mostly free hardware
(many of us do this).

